# Drossel



## Kleissler (20 Februar 2006)

Hallo

wer kann mir in kurzen Worten die Funktion einer Drossel (Induktivität) im Motorkreis nach einem DC Stromrichter erklären.

Danke


----------



## PeterEF (20 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

eine Drossel bewirkt eine Verringerung des Gradienten vom Strom - dI/dt wird kleiner, je größer die beteiligte Induktivität ist. im Prinzip geht das, weil eine Drosselspule eine Speicherwirkung hat - da wird Energie in Form magnetischer Energie gespeichert. Arg vereinfacht: erst wenn das Magnetfeld aufgebaut ist (Speicher voll), fließt der volle Strom. Darum auch bewirkt eine Drossel eine Phasenverschiebung in AC-Kreisen: der Strom eilt der Spannung hinterher. Beim Kondensator ist es genau umgekehrt, hier wird die Energie ja auch als elektrische Energie gepeichert. 
Beim FU speziell im DC-Kreis bewirkt eine Drossel ein Kappen der Stromspitzen (die durch die Schaltvorgänge der Thyristoren hervorgerufen werden) also eine Glättung, auf dem Oszi kann man das sehr gut erkennen, wie aus einem Dreieckssignal ein quasi glockenförmiges mit kleinerer Spitze wird.


----------



## Kleissler (20 Februar 2006)

Vielen Dank,

Gruß Ronald


----------

